# near plymouth home park...Elton John!!!



## surfiejim (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi
we are taking the motor home up to plymouth as we have tickets for Elton on Saturday..
i'm looking for somewhere safe to park near the stadium over night..
any body got any idea's...i don't mind a site or a freebie.
many thanks
jamie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't park in his spot or he'll throw a wobbler :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am SOOO not going to Plymouth this weekend! :twisted: 
John


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*EJ*

Hi Surfijim,

At such short notice you could try Riverside caravan park 01752 344122.
There is a park & ride next door running buses to Home Park, there is NO parking at Home Park.
There are 3 CLs that we know of but they are all to the east of the city and you would need to get a taxi there and back.
I don't know of any places to wild camp that are within easy reach of Home Park.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## surfiejim (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks
stayed at riverside.
nice park and very handy for the show what with park and ride.
Elton was good but so far away!!!!
jim


----------

